# Neuer Mann im Team



## moboKiller (28. April 2013)

Leutz,
ich melde mich zum dienst im HWBot Team ich werde antreten mit AMD A6-3670K und HD7850 ich werde zwar keine großen Punkte scheffeln-aber jeder punkt zählt, nich wahr?.
bald kommt vllt. noch n kleines 775er Sys rein aber bis jetzt gehöre ich zur seltenen Gattung der AMD OCler^^ werd eich da mit intel probs haben oder wird das flutschen...
Sind 604 punkte im heaven mit 1080p viel mit der HW? y/n

ich stelle mich kurz vor ich bin der Paul 13 Jahre alt und wohne im beschaulichen crostau (beim Sneffi um die ecke^^)


----------



## BautznerSnef (28. April 2013)

*AW: neuer mann im team*

So jung? 
Immer her mit Frischfleisch!


----------



## Leandros (28. April 2013)

*AW: neuer mann im team*

Früh übt sich!


----------



## moboKiller (28. April 2013)

*AW: neuer mann im team*



Leandros schrieb:


> Früh übt sich!


eben dies 
und auch an Senfi danke für dein feedback


----------



## Ü50 (28. April 2013)

*AW: neuer mann im team*

Na dann mal hezlich willkommen in unserem Team
Vom Ältesten in unserem Team


----------



## Lubke (13. Mai 2013)

auch wenn der trööt schon n paar tage älter is: 
find ich klasse, dass du mitmischen willst.  nachwuchs ist beim xtreme-oc immer gern gesehn


----------



## moboKiller (14. Mai 2013)

Danke Lubke,

Das extrem OC wird sicher geil aber meine Eltern  sagen ich darf erst wenn ich älter bin oder jemand erfahreneres dabei ist an LN2 ran^^


----------



## Moose83 (14. Mai 2013)

Früh übt sichEllis, sag ihnen du willst Softeis machen, und bringst nen Dewar nach Hause


----------



## moboKiller (14. Mai 2013)

das Glauben die nie und um Schäden bei mir ausm Weg zu gehen wird Beim Sneffi gebencht bald kommt das Ergebnis mit der FX was meint ihr kann ich nen Sempron 2800+ einfach beim FSB hochjumpern und wie weit Komme ich mit der Kühlung der FX(Signatur Verrückte Ideen) wenn ich nen guten Chip erwischt hab?


----------



## Moose83 (14. Mai 2013)

Außer 0,1 Punkte pro Ergebnis wirste da nix bekommen


----------



## moboKiller (14. Mai 2013)

Wieso CPU oder GPU-seitig ?


----------



## Moose83 (14. Mai 2013)

CPUAber um erste Erfahrungen zu sammeln, reicht es AGP Karten muss man mit einem Intel Core 2 System oder einem Phenom 2 System
Kannst ja den Prozessor nur 2D benchen, dann gibts auch mehr Punkte


----------



## Ü50 (14. Mai 2013)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Außer 0,1 Punkte pro Ergebnis wirste da nix bekommen


 Ja wird wird mit einem AMD bei 3DM so sein.


----------



## Moose83 (14. Mai 2013)

Mit Phenom 2 net Der reicht ebenfalls für AGP Karten, hatte meinen bei 5GHz mit ner 3850 AGP, da hat nix limitiert xD


----------



## SpotlightXFX (14. Mai 2013)

Gleiches Alter , welcome to the Club (:
Wie sieht das mit AMD und SuperPi aus? Kannst dich da mal rantasten (:


----------



## moboKiller (15. Mai 2013)

Ähm unter Luft hab ich mit 3,5GHz um die 22,125 Sec bei 1M
EDIT: Ich hab die Chance mir für nen 10er ein Sockel 775er zu holen mit G41 Chipsatz der nen Pentium E2140 drauf hat und bis Prescott Dual Core alles frisst. Gibt's da nen OC Guide für Intel denn ich kann vieles bei AMD aber nix bei Intel muss ich da über den Base Clock oder Multi oder auf die NB aufpassen? Könnt ihr mir sagen ob der 775er gut is oder net für'n 10ner


----------



## efdev (15. Mai 2013)

hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...6-how-intel-core-2-duo-quad-overclocking.html.

aber für sockel 775 war glaube ein der x48 und p45 chisätze am besten für OC geignet.

aber fürn 10er perfekt zum üben


----------



## Lubke (15. Mai 2013)

informier dich lieber vorher, ob das brett für oc taugt. g41-bretter sind meist oem-bretter und haben nur sehr eingeschränkte bios-einstellmöglichkeiten. da kannste dann datum und uhrzeit einstellen, das wars  dausicher halt


----------



## moboKiller (15. Mai 2013)

Gut dann werd ich mir das Board nochmal genauer anschauen


----------



## moboKiller (15. Mai 2013)

Achse isses eig. Schlimm wenn man beim OC leicht(40%) körperlich behindert ist also geistig bin ich Top fit (IQ148 und fotografisches Gedächtnis) nur durch Ärztepfusch is hält Arm und Bein etwas verpfuscht( Full Titan Orthese FTW!)


----------



## Shizophrenic (15. Mai 2013)

ich denke nich das dich dass beeinträchtigen sollte ^^


----------



## moboKiller (15. Mai 2013)

Ok na dann kann's ja losgehen


----------



## Moose83 (15. Mai 2013)

G41 Nimm mehrere 9V Blöcke und schließe es kurz, bevor du mit dem Schrott anfängst
P45 oder ein Asus Rampage Extreme/anderes X48 mit gutem OC Ram


----------



## moboKiller (15. Mai 2013)

Naja wobei ich für nen 10ner dann schon mal etwas hätte und die CPU is ja sowieso der springende Punkt beim RAM muss ich schauen, dass ich noch DDR2 iwo hab DDR1-400 von Infineon hätt ich z.B. da...


----------



## Ü50 (15. Mai 2013)

@Holger, es muss nicht gleich ein Ram. Ex sein Es gibt genügend billigere und vor allem, unempfindlichere Boards.


----------



## Moose83 (15. Mai 2013)

Ich weis, sagte ja auch P45/Rampage Extreme oder anderes X48
G41 kannste voll vergessen, das reicht net mal, um nen E2140 zu takten

1. Weil FSB beschränkt
2. Weil alle 775 bis auf die X CPUs nicht offen sind
3. Du also über den FSB takten musst


----------



## SpotlightXFX (15. Mai 2013)

Ich sag nur P4B533 in der 478 Serie ^^ unkaputtbares Board und stabil wie Klitschko xD naja , wenn er erst kleinere GraKa's takten möchte ist es ja i.O . Würde aber auch zu einem "richtigem Board+Chipsatz" greifen (:


----------



## Moose83 (15. Mai 2013)

Selbst kleine Karten bringt ein G41 nix, auser 0,1p Selbst Geforce 2 MX wurde mit Core 2 gebencht
Entweder nur CPU, oder investieren


----------



## moboKiller (16. Mai 2013)

Also aus dem Teil nehm ich CPU und RAM das Board wird ein P5E mal schauen was ich bei eBay für das PSU und das Board bekomme und das fließt dann mit maximal 20€ aufpumpen ins Board^^


----------



## Darknesss (16. Mai 2013)

Auch wenn ich nicht zum HW-Bot Team gehöre


moboKiller schrieb:


> ich stelle mich kurz vor ich bin der Paul 13 Jahre alt und wohne im beschaulichen crostau (beim Sneffi um die ecke^^)





SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Gleiches Alter , welcome to the Club (:


 
Ich dachte eigentlich, dass ich mit 16 hier noch zu den Jüngsten gehöre. Irgendwie fühle ich mich jetzt alt.

Wenn du OC betreiben willst, aber weder mit LN2 noch DICE hantieren darfst, dann probiere mal eine Wakü.



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Würde aber auch zu einem "richtigem Board+Chipsatz" greifen (:


Du denkst nicht zufällig an ASUS Rampage und FX 8320?
Denn könnte man unter Wakü auf 4-5 Ghz kriegen.



moboKiller schrieb:


> Also aus dem Teil nehm ich CPU und RAM das Board wird ein P5E mal schauen was ich bei eBay für das PSU und das Board bekomme und das fließt dann mit maximal 20€ aufpumpen ins Board^^


Na dann: Happy OC!


----------



## moboKiller (17. Mai 2013)

Also bei der CPU handelt es sich um einen P4 630 mit PLGA 775 Sockle auf nem Foxconn-Board im 2ten is ein P4 mit 2,4GHz
Der isses: ARK | Intel® Pentium® 4 Processor 630 supporting HT Technology (2M Cache, 3.00 GHz, 800 MHz FSB)
Der hp Server ist der: HP compaq d530 P4 2.4 GHz 256M/40G MBay CD-ROM LAN WXP Pro osobna ra (ich kann zwar die Sprache nicht aber die daten kann ich lesen)


----------



## BautznerSnef (17. Mai 2013)

moboKiller schrieb:


> Also bei der CPU handelt es sich um einen P4 630 mit PLGA 775 Sockle auf nem Foxconn-Board im 2ten is ein P4 mit 2,4GHz
> Der isses: ARK | Intel® Pentium® 4 Processor 630 supporting HT Technology (2M Cache, 3.00 GHz, 800 MHz FSB)
> Der hp Server ist der: HP compaq d530 P4 2.4 GHz 256M/40G MBay CD-ROM LAN WXP Pro osobna ra (ich kann zwar die Sprache nicht aber die daten kann ich lesen)


 
Gibts auch in deutsch.


----------



## moboKiller (17. Mai 2013)

Tja danke ich muss dann beim Foxconn noch schauen ob es bootet denn es geht für 5 sec an und manchmal gehts dann nach 5sec weiter und geht ins BIOS


----------



## moboKiller (22. Mai 2013)

Auch wenn schon älter is aber kennt wer das Board bitte Leute strengt den Grips an es sieht wie ein P45 aus aber welches außerdem is es wohl Server da P LGA 775


----------



## efdev (22. Mai 2013)

hier hast du eine liste schau mal ob es dabei ist Foxconn PRODUCT : Motherboards

wenn das board läuft schau doch einfach mit cpu-z nach.


----------



## Fr0ntL1ner (22. Mai 2013)

Sieht aus wie das hier nur mit 2 RAM-Bänken weniger.


----------



## moboKiller (22. Mai 2013)

Super Frontliner danke ob's läuft muss ich noch schauen...


----------



## Moose83 (22. Mai 2013)

moboKiller schrieb:


> Auch wenn schon älter is aber kennt wer das Board bitte Leute strengt den Grips an es sieht wie ein P45 aus aber welches außerdem is es wohl Server da P LGA 775


 
Fürs richtige OC definitiv Schrott, Spawas offen, nur 4p für CPU, Chipsatz egal da ungeeignet


----------



## moboKiller (25. Mai 2013)

So hab jetz das Board ganz genau: Foxconn 915GL7MH-S Sockel 775 - Datenblatt - CHIP Online
und es ünterstützt Celeron D und Pentium 4 auf 775 basis hat nen max. FSB von 800MHz und der P4 hat auch 800MHz die unterscheiden sich dann nur übern Multi


----------



## Moose83 (25. Mai 2013)

Nix fürs OC von 775


----------



## moboKiller (25. Mai 2013)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Nix fürs OC von 775



Rischtisch


----------



## der8auer (25. Mai 2013)

Diskutiert bitte hier weiter 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...ebnisse-probleme-hwbot-diskussionsthread.html


----------

